# Pet foods?



## Sliverfox (May 9, 2022)

I just watched a  video about  what healthy things to feed your dog.
Those of us who have pets hope we are feeding them the right things,,, don't we?

I've read enough  stories or watched animals  to realize  that their kill's gut in first thing to be eaten.

So  the video I watched  claims we should feed more natural   foods  to our pets.

What do you feed your pets?
Store bought  dry  kibble,, canned  foods or  do you try to make your own?

Pet food recipes ,  suggestions are welcome here.


----------



## katlupe (May 9, 2022)

I feed my pet rabbit, Rabbit, spring mix that comes in the big plastic container at the store. The one from Walmart is the best one and is organic. I also buy him bananas, blackberries or blueberries and parsley or cilantro (if it looks fresh and not limp). I order 3 varieties of hay from Amazon sellers. A few other goodies that are sold for rabbits.

My boyfriend feeds his three dogs some canned and some kibble. But their main food is chicken that he cooks special for them about every couple of days. Then he takes it off the bone and stores in the fridge.


----------



## Sliverfox (May 9, 2022)

I  was reading the canned  dog food,, thought I can make my own.


Have a Cornish game  hen that I plan on cooking in my instant pot with veggies.


----------



## squatting dog (May 9, 2022)

A long time ago, we gave up the floor sweepings and rendering slop that comes disguised as dog food. All our rescues get a healthy amount of grains, meat, poultry, fish, rice, oats, pasta, and I'm here to tell you, They eat better than me.


----------

